# Datei speichern unter



## bo (11. Okt 2005)

Hallo, 

ich habe eine website auf der Daten angezeigt werden, welche gespeichert werden sollen. Auf dem server hab ich die Daten in nem String.
Nun sollen die Daten runtergeladen werden können, aber ohne dass die Daten auf den Server abgespeichert werden (nur in diesem String drin). 
geht das?

greeez bo


----------



## Nick H. (11. Okt 2005)

also du willst etwas nicht auf nem Server speichern,
was er letztendlich anzeigen soll, dass kann irgendwie nicht gehen


----------



## bo (12. Okt 2005)

anzegent tut ers ja (das im String).
Aber das ganze abspeichern möchte ich auf dem client!


----------



## Grizzly (12. Okt 2005)

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich das Problem irgendwie nicht verstanden habe. Aber vielleicht steht auch jemand bei mir auf der Leitung.

Du hast eine Webseite, auf der Daten stehen - also irgenwie so:


			
				Webseite hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Name: Benjamin Blümchen
> Alter: 32 Jahre
> Blutgruppe: AB


Und diese stehen auch in einem String bzw. in irgendwelchen Variablen.

Ich würde einen Link in die Seite einbauen, der dann auf eine Seite verweist, die die Datei zusammenbaut und mit dem entsprechenden Mime-Type an den Browser sendet (bspw. _text/text_).


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Okt 2005)

am client kannst du "automatisch" nix speichern

schick halt text/plain, kann ja jeder selber am Browser auf "Speichern" klicken...


----------



## Mag1c (13. Okt 2005)

Hi,

wenn du einen Download forcieren möchtest, schick halt im Header den Mime-Typ "application/octet-stream". Da wird dann im Normalfall der "Speichern-unter" Dialog gezeigt, wenn man auf den Link geklickt hat.

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## SnooP (13. Okt 2005)

was aber nicht zwangsläufig von jedem Client unterstützt wird - opera weigert sich z.B. imho soetwas anzuerkennen - sollte man also im Hinterkopf behalten, dass der Nutzer unter umständen da selbst aktiv werden muss...


----------



## bo (13. Okt 2005)

ohje, genau das was ich befürchtet hab. 

Habe eigentlich gedacht ich könnte einfach ne neue Seite öffnen und das da reinschreiben ohn html. aber das was ich brauche setzt dann einfach die Tags rein. sonst würde es gehen. muss mal mit dem entwickler dieser library fragen ob man das auch ändern kann.

Hab das mit dem Mimetype versucht, die html tags sind immer noch drin. naja ich frag heute mal den scheffe was er dazu meint

Danke trozdem für die Hilfe.


----------



## Mag1c (13. Okt 2005)

Hi,



			
				SnooP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> was aber nicht zwangsläufig von jedem Client unterstützt wird - opera weigert sich z.B. imho soetwas anzuerkennen - sollte man also im Hinterkopf behalten, dass der Nutzer unter umständen da selbst aktiv werden muss...



aha, also mein Opera kann sowas, und zwar von ganz alleine. Und ich bin sicher, daß alle anderen Mainstream-Browser (>4%) das auch können.

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## Mag1c (13. Okt 2005)

Hallo bo,

du mußt schon die Daten ohne Tags ausliefern. Wenn das nicht geht, mein Opera z.B. kann auch angezeigte Web-Seiten als Text speichern. In dem Fall macht der Opera die Tags weg. Das ist allerdings stark Browser-abhängig. Besser wärs, du könntest die Daten native ohne Tags und dafür mit Mime-Type application/octet-stream ausliefern.

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## bo (14. Okt 2005)

> application/octet-stream



Yup genau das hab ich jetzt gemacht, also rufts jetzt direkt das speichern unter auf  genial

Danke allen für die Hilfe!

greeez bezzi



<gelöst>


----------

